# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Blijvende kiespijn, help!

## kiespijn

Vorige week woensdag avond had ik wat pijn in kiezen (boven en onder). Ik dacht dat het maar even was, maar het bleef maar aanhouden. Ik ben die maandag naar de tandarts geweest. Ze hebben foto's gemaakt en hij heeft 1 beginnend gaatje gevult (dat was dus eergisteren). Ik heb wel het gevoel dat ze pijn wat minder is geworden dan dat het donderdag en vrijdag was, maar het is nog niet helemaal over. Toen ik bij de tandarts was zei hij dat alles er perfect was. Ik heb de foto's zelf ook nog gezien en ik zag ook niks afwijkens.
Als ik pijn heb en mijn tanden poets is het weer even weg, maar na een paar minuten komt er weer een zeurende pijn omhoog. Deze pijn zit dus in de boven en onder kiezen.

Is er iemand die misschien weet wat dit is. Iets met het tandvlees of is het gewoon iets tijdelijks dat vanzelf weggaat?

Alstublieft help bij, ik ben radeloos!
 :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## gabry

Het is al een hele tijd geleden dat je hebt gepost, maar ik heb dat zelf ook, ik heb regelmatig tandpijn maar dan gaat het weer over het is alsof de pijn alsmaar "zwerft" door mijn mond..zou je misschien even kunnen laten weten hoe het nu gaat??

----------


## Sylvia93

Heb jij je verstandskiezen nog of zijn deze al getrokken? Ik heb ook een tijdje enorme kiespijn gehad en bleek achteraf een ontstoken verstandskies te hebben :S. 

Mocht je al geen verstandskiezen meer hebben en je pijn blijft houden zou ik toch nog even een afspraak bij de tandarts maken. Die pijn moet ergens vandaan komen, het ontstaat niet zomaar!

----------

